

Confidence Games: Why People Don’t Trust Machines to Be Right - jamessun
http://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu/article/why-people-dont-trust-machines-to-be-right/

======
bitwize
Morpheus: Do you believe in fate, Neo?

Neo: No.

Morpheus: Why not?

Neo: Because I don't like the idea that I'm not in control of my life.

